# Mini guide navigation



## jarmod (Feb 5, 2008)

Would like to see some form of mini-guide. So instead of pressing 'Guide' and seeing the full guide (which obliterates the screen), I could press 'Up' or 'Down' (repeatedly, as necessary) and would see just basic information about what's on the next/prev channels. Also should be able then to press 'Left' and 'Right' to see prev/next timeslots. Also should be able to press 'Info' to bring up more details of a given show. That's how my Comcast DVR works and it's a frequently-used feature.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

And while checking that mini-guide, please, please, please at least give the viewer the option to continue watching the recorded show that was playing at the time the guide was brought up.


----------

